# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Ballistic or Inkjet Head

## Davo

We're prototyping a ballistic or inkjet head at Hyrel right now. I'll link some video when I get it uploaded.

ball_proto.jpg

http://hyrel3d.net/images/ball/ball_proto.png

----------

